# Anybody know a good gunsmith?



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

Anyone know a reputable gunsmith in the Milton/Pace/Pensacola area? 
I just got a new AR10 in .308 and it is having gas issues. I bought a JP G5 adjustable gas block but I guess I'm too stupid to install it properly, or just dont have the right tools


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

I know you said north of I10 but the gunsmith at Oak Ridge (Eric?) in Navarre is good.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Howard at Rumble wepnz is the go to guy. 
You’ll need to make an appointment.
He is located in east Milton just off Hwy 90
http://rumblewepnz.com/

http://rumblewepnz.com/


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Go to the www.gulfcoastgunforum.com and look up Oneshot (JJ). Dang good smith and has his own range there at his place. He's up hwy 87N in Jay. 

You need to open/turn the gas block adjustment a little with each shot until it functions as it should.If it's not ejecting, then ur gas block is adjusted all the way off. Just turn it to open the amount of gas coming thru it.


----------



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

CurDog said:


> Go to the www.gulfcoastgunforum.com and look up Oneshot (JJ). Dang good smith and has his own range there at his place. He's up hwy 87N in Jay.
> 
> You need to open/turn the gas block adjustment a little with each shot until it functions as it should.If it's not ejecting, then ur gas block is adjusted all the way off. Just turn it to open the amount of gas coming thru it.


I tried that process with 3 different ammo. One ammo never pushed the bcg back at all, and the other two only pushed it halfway back. This was testing until gas screw only had 3 threads left before falling out.









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Make and model on AR10? If I bought a factory new rifle that wouldn't run it'd be going back to the manufacturer. Obviously it's undergassed, could be a few different things. Gas port not being big enough, gas block not aligned... could be a buffer issue as well? Rifle length spring in a carbine buffer tube? Hmmm... we need more details. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

So it would not run in stock form or it will not run now that you installed an adjustable gas block? If the factory gas port is too small then an adjustable gas block will not do anything to help. All it can do is restrict the gas more.


----------



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

John B. said:


> Make and model on AR10? If I bought a factory new rifle that wouldn't run it'd be going back to the manufacturer. Obviously it's undergassed, could be a few different things. Gas port not being big enough, gas block not aligned... could be a buffer issue as well? Rifle length spring in a carbine buffer tube? Hmmm... we need more details.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Aero Precision M5E1. I bought their complete upper with 18" barrel and rifle length gas system. Bought their complete lower with rifle length receiver, fixed stock.

With original gas block it cycled "better", but still continuously got FTF, FTE, and double feed every shot or every other shot.

Tried different extractor and that didnt fix extraction issue, so I tried AGB and I must not have it aligned properly or like already said, the has port in my barrel is too small as is so all it does is restrict more gas flow

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks like I should have had it aligned enough...so maybe gas port on barrel needs to be enlarged?









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

There’s something else going on, gas isn’t your issue if the upper didn’t work to start with. I’d let one of the people mentioned above spend 15 minutes with it.


----------



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

Cynical said:


> There’s something else going on, gas isn’t your issue if the upper didn’t work to start with. I’d let one of the people mentioned above spend 15 minutes with it.


Thanks. I'm going to give Rumble Wepnz a call today because he is about 5 minutes from where I live


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Howard is a good dude, I'm sure he can figure it out. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

